# Popsicles?



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i was wondering if they are ok for rats. when i had rats on the really hot days like when it got to 100 F i would be running around trying to keep all my animals even the large amount of rats we had cool by changing there water often with fresh cooler water and i would also give them Popsicles and i am hoping they were fine to give they sure loved them.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

That might not be a good idea if the popsicles contain lareg amounts of sugar and other bad things for ratties... i.e. corn syrup


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

what about home made popsicles with low sugars? say from real fruit juice... which still probably has a lot of sugar,.. but in small quantities?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Should be fine. In extreme heat situations the more pressing concern is of heat stroke, and personally I'd rather deal with the issues a little too much sugar brings....


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i didnt even think how sugary they were good thing i never gave them much and not that often. i bet you could make a healthy rat popsicle with fresh fruit and water in an ice cube humm. i do that for the dogs but with stuff they like.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I like to make my own with ice cube trays... juice or water, with bits of fruit or vegetables...


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

It gets really hot in Northern California and the rats hate it. I usually take some washcloths and dip them into ice water, twist most of the water out and set them on the shelves in the rat cages. They LOVE it. Usually as soon as they walk onto them and get their little feet and tails wet/cold they stretch out and drag their bellies along and then just lay down and snooze on the wet cloths for a while. Sometimes I think Sylvester is sucking water out of it too, he pulls it into his mouth but doesn't really chew. lol


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

8O I just had a thought. 
What if their tongues got stuck to them :|


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> 8O I just had a thought.
> What if their tongues got stuck to them :|


Can happen, just run a little water over them before you give them over. After that the melt will handle the tongue-sticky-ness.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> Usually as soon as they walk onto them and get their little feet and tails wet/cold they stretch out and drag their bellies along and then just lay down and snooze on the wet cloths for a while. Sometimes I think Sylvester is sucking water out of it too, he pulls it into his mouth but doesn't really chew. lol


that is pretty darn adorable imagery 

......Frozen peas are a nice cool snack for hot days. Also for people who don't feel like making their own "healthy pop" you can find all natrual pops with low/no sugar!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I share everything I eat... and they looove the popsicles. For the hot days, I put ice cubes in their swimming pool. They have a lot of fun with them...


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

If you have room you can get a pot, freeze it in the freezer then put it in the cage. Keeps cool for a long time, a nice place to hide ect ect. I heard it works great.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i let my girls nibble on my iceblocks in summer... they love it but it depends on the flavour, lol!!! also depends on whether or not there is icecream in the middle too...


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

_*edited by moderator to remove an image that had no relevance to the topic.*_


im sure this helps in some way or another


----------



## Krickette (Aug 5, 2007)

One of mine enjoys icecubes with grapes frozen inside (also a nice treat in my own drink!) but the other could care less. She'd rather wait and steal the grape away once it's unfrozen!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Krickette said:


> One of mine enjoys icecubes with grapes frozen inside (also a nice treat in my own drink!) but the other could care less. She'd rather wait and steal the grape away once it's unfrozen!


That is a cool idea...


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I buy popsicles made with real fruit juice. In the begging of summer it got really hot down stairs. We only have central air up stairs. So I gave my rat a popsicle and set up to fans one on either side of his cage. He loves the fans he is all ways laying if from of them letting his whiskers blow in the wind. Sometimes hi will put his tail through the bars and let it sway in the breeze.
He gets mad if you move them so I just leave them up all the time. Even if its not hot. He likes the breeze.


----------

